# will this pass code?



## new2usa (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone i'm a plumber from hong kong. Just here for a month or to to help a family member. This is what I have done so far is this up to michigan code I thought I could ask for your advise before our inspection. thanks


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The kitchen I dont think will, put in a T off vent and arm over to kitchen.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

kitchen nope
laundry sink nope
washing machine maybe not depends on rules regarding aav usage
You may need a 3" vent somewhere check michigan code
vent size may need increase in size through roof for frost closure
And a 3" cleanout is needed.

I'm not from michigan thats why i say maybe...

Now tell me about plumbing in Hong Kong...
I hear its ugly stuff there....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No on the AAV.

If the weir of the trap on the KS is within 5' developed lenght of the connection to the vent, ok.

If this is the only plumbing in the bldg, you have to have 3" aggregate cross sectional area of vents through the roof. you would need another 2"

At least in NJ

oh yeah, karate man bleed on the inside.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't speak for Michigan Code, but if that was in MA, the only thing legal is the lav. Here, every fixture is vented on new work, and no pro vents allowed.

What is the purpose of 1 1/2" roof vent near the kitchen line? What is it venting?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You still use lead pipe in Hong Kong??:whistling2:


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

It appears that you are trying to battery vent with some modifications, but that would't fly here in NJ.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

new2usa said:


> Hello everyone i'm a plumber from hong kong. Just here for a month or to to help a family member. This is what I have done so far is this up to michigan code I thought I could ask for your advise before our inspection. thanks


 

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why are kitchen sink and laundry so far away from a vent? Is there an obstruction?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

artisancorp said:


> It appears that you are trying to battery vent with some modifications, but that would't fly here in NJ.


Appears to me that the 2" to the ks is a ventilated line. 

If the washing machine vent was through the roof, and the lt was within 5', that would be fine. He could also drain the lt into the standpipe, and not put a trap on the lt. 

The 1 1/2" is venting the kitchen sink. The ks would need to be 2", and would be permitted to connect to the vent below the weir of the trap. 

At least in South Jersey


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

With that setup on the kitchen as you say, would it not be possible for the "S" trap under the kitchen sink to loose it's seal if say you had both kitchen bowls full of water and drained at once, could pull the water right out of the trap, unless it is a bottle/drum trap.
"momentum" or maybe "siphonage"

7 ways a trap can loose it's seal:

S-siphonage
A-absorption
M-momentum
B-Backpressure
O-oscillation
E-evaporation
C-capillary action


----------



## a22ozbeer (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm from MI, and no that will not pass. Either cut it out and vent it correctly or (I may get yelled at for this) this is an easy fix. Don't laugh, I used Paint!
And no, you dont need a full 3" through roof anymore in MI just has to be half the building drain size.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess they don't have isometrics in china :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> I guess they don't have isometrics in china :laughing:


No time for that stuff when you build a 10 story hotel in a weekend....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I know this is fftopic: however I'd like to know how to upload a drawing. I can only upload pictures. When I tried to upload a drawing I made, it said too many mega pixels or something. Message said to manually re-size. 


Anyway, back on topic, why dosen't 22oz beer chugger install a relief vent from the unvented kitchen and the other fixture (laundry sink I think) to the vent on the sketch? Just tie back in to the vents on his sketch.


----------



## a22ozbeer (Jan 15, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know this is fftopic: however I'd like to know how to upload a drawing. I can only upload pictures. When I tried to upload a drawing I made, it said too many mega pixels or something. Message said to manually re-size.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, why dosen't 22oz beer chugger install a relief vent from the unvented kitchen and the other fixture (laundry sink I think) to the vent on the sketch? Just tie back in to the vents on his sketch.


 I've been using MS Paint for basic drawings, seems to upload fine

He could do that too, but I cant see the job, wall layout etc... Thats why I said "cut it out and vent properly" or "AAV's for a quick fix" before Mr inspector shows up:thumbup:


----------



## new2usa (Jan 18, 2011)

*Thanks*

this is the piping as completed, inspected and passed thanks for all your help this buds for you 22oz. :thumbsup:.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

a22ozbeer said:


> I'm from MI, and no that will not pass. Either cut it out and vent it correctly or (I may get yelled at for this) this is an easy fix. Don't laugh, I used Paint!
> And no, you dont need a full 3" through roof anymore in MI just has to be half the building drain size.


 
You forgot here in Mi. nothing can flow through a bathroom group. I see on the last and final inspection drawing it was changed. otherwise I would have drew it the way you did .


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

I still don't get the kitchen drain/vent set up as revised on the drawing. I assume the vent before the kitchen line will pull air in if another fixture downstream is causing a negative pressure on the kitchen trap. Preventing loss of trap seal. 

But the trap can still loose it's seal if you fill both bowls up with water and let em rip. S-traps can siphon out. 

Can someone chime in?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Eric said:


> I still don't get the kitchen drain/vent set up as revised on the drawing. I assume the vent before the kitchen line will pull air in if another fixture downstream is causing a negative pressure on the kitchen trap. Preventing loss of trap seal.
> 
> But the trap can still loose it's seal if you fill both bowls up with water and let em rip. S-traps can siphon out.
> 
> Can someone chime in?


 



Maybe, maybe not. I would try to tie in the vent from the K/S to the existing 1 1/2" vent for kitchen (relief vent). If he can't do that, then he can install an AAV under K/S. An AAV under K/S will protect trap seal.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Eric said:


> I still don't get the kitchen drain/vent set up as revised on the drawing. I assume the vent before the kitchen line will pull air in if another fixture downstream is causing a negative pressure on the kitchen trap. Preventing loss of trap seal.
> 
> But the trap can still loose it's seal if you fill both bowls up with water and let em rip. S-traps can siphon out.
> 
> Can someone chime in?


here in no. VA S traps are not allowed. You'd have to AAV


----------



## a22ozbeer (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey New2, Glad it passed:thumbsup: The inspector didn't want an AAV on the kit??? You also could've cheated (island vent or combination waste and vent)the kitchen, running 3" all the way up.

Also what city was this in?


----------



## Barry (Feb 17, 2011)

The trunk line needs to be 3" to mantain a fullsize cleanout and I'm not sure if the toilet in vented correctly, also not sure on the kitch. sink and laundry sink


----------



## Barry (Feb 17, 2011)

The trunk line needs to be 3" to mantain a fullsize cleanout and I'm not sure if the toilet in vented correctly, also not sure on the kitch. sink and laundry sink


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

One thing I am sure of, you best post an intro.


----------



## sigshooter71 (Dec 8, 2010)

The kitchen is legal in NJ. And so is the toilet wet vented on revised drawing. I still dont like the aav's


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I would try to tie in the vent from the K/S to the existing 1 1/2" vent for kitchen (relief vent). If he can't do that, then he can install an AAV under K/S. An AAV under K/S will protect trap seal.


It is impossible for water to siphon out of that sink unless the vent clogged. It's the only fixture tied in after the vent and it's within 8'......probably the reason why it's to code. Installing an AAV for the sole purpose of protecting the seal of the trap is a waste of about $15.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

new2usa said:


> Hello everyone i'm a plumber from hong kong. Just here for a month or to to help a family member. This is what I have done so far is this up to michigan code I thought I could ask for your advise before our inspection. thanks


Please tell me I'm wrong but this looks like your "family member" would rather fly you in from Hong Kong rather than pay a local plumber. How much is a round trip ticket to Hong Kong, or was it a one way ticket? Very confusing.


----------

